# Andy Schlecks bike size?



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

At 6'1"- he seems to ride a such a small bikes, saddles like 6" above handle bars, and yet ride so upright. Anyone knows?


----------



## ilmaestro (May 3, 2008)

They all ride kinda small bikes, don't they?


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

saddles not level either.


----------



## ohvrolla (Aug 2, 2009)

If I was any good at photoshop, I'd slap some training wheels on Evans' bike.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Long arm and long legs - that is why the seat is so high and why he can have his bars so low. As for the frame size???


----------



## Cpk (Aug 1, 2009)

http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/pro-bike-andy-schlecks-csc-saxo-bank-cervlo-r3-sl--17541

this says a 56.5 TT which is pretty small for a person 6'1"


----------



## gamara (May 20, 2002)

Others have raised this issue before in other threads. Most pros do go with a smaller size frame than what is expected. Pros want to get as aero as possible in their positioning so by choosing say one size smaller they effectively lower the head tube height & are able to get a lower position. 

Basso's bike was just featured & he's 6ft tall riding a 56.5 top tube with a 140mm stem. Its no surprise that most pro's use really long stems to get the proper reach on an undersized frame.


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

gamara said:


> Others have raised this issue before in other threads. Most pros do go with a smaller size frame than what is expected. .


Yes, I'm aware of pro riding smaller bikes that but both of Schlecks seem to rider much smaller bikes than others. Maybe it appears smaller because they're so freakin skinny? You'll see in other picts that saddle looks so much higher than others too. Maybe it's all just an optical elusion?


----------



## Lumbergh (Aug 19, 2005)

there's also the stiffness factor - smaller bikes are stiffer - less material, etc.


----------



## 56cbr600rr (Sep 24, 2009)

I believe he's on a 56 s works; which has 56.5 tt. Same as I ride at 5 11 and 34.5 inch inseam.


----------

